# ipod touch et internet



## caro83 (26 Novembre 2008)

je viens d'acheter un ipod touch 16G , j'ai un ipod classique pour itunes
faut il ouvrir un compte mac ,et ou , mobile me ou autre pour avoir une connexion internet partout et accéder aux emails ?
je n'utilise pas "mail "( je n'ai jamais réussi a configurer )ni" carnet d'adresse ",  mais thunderbird 
je possède une adresse gmail , neuf et aol 
suis connectée en wifi par 9 box , je peux donc accéder à internet par la 9 box , mais en nomade comment faire  ?
merci de votre aide et vos conseils


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2008)

Tant que tu as un réseau wifi sous la main tu pourras potentiellement t'y connecter. Pas besoin de te créer quoi que ce soit.

Tu pourras paramétrer Mail pour recevoir tes mails pour chacune de tes trois adresses


----------



## caro83 (26 Novembre 2008)

mais pour les autres reéseaux  wifi ne faut il pas entrer une clé wep à chaque fois ?


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2008)

caro83 a dit:


> mais pour les autres reéseaux  wifi ne faut il pas entrer une clé wep à chaque fois ?


Si ils sont sécurisés oui 
C'est pour cela que j'ai dit "potentiellement"


----------



## caro83 (26 Novembre 2008)

et avec mobileme peut on se connecter automatiquement ?


----------



## Bazinga (26 Novembre 2008)

caro83 a dit:


> mais pour les autres reéseaux wifi ne faut il pas entrer une clé wep à chaque fois ?


 
Il faut la mettre la premiere fois si le wi-fi est securise.. Il retient le mot de passe ensuite! Il est pas si bete que ca lol.

Par contre, est ce que tu aurais la gentillesse de me tenir au courant par MP de la reception wifi de ton Ipod, et de la qualite du signal? C ets un sujet qui m inquiete bcp et dont j ai besoin de pas mal d avis.


Merci et a bientot, bon amusement avec l Ipod


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2008)

caro83 a dit:


> et avec mobileme peut on se connecter automatiquement ?


Oui, il suffit de rajouter un compte MobileMe (à faire dans les réglages de l'iPod Touch).



profete162 a dit:


> Par contre, est ce que tu aurais la gentillesse de me tenir au courant par MP de la réception wifi de ton Ipod, et de la qualite du signal? C ets un sujet qui m inquiete bcp et dont j ai besoin de pas mal d avis./QUOTE]
> Pour faire simple : pareil que mon MacBook


----------



## OlivierTassi (26 Novembre 2008)

Ma réception Wifi s'est nettement améliorée avec la version 2.2


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2008)

Je viens d'en commander un (8 Go) et je voudrais savoir où se trouve l'adresse MAC de l'iPod pour pouvoir l'ajouter dans la liste des adresses MAC de la Livebox. Dans le mode d'emploi de l'iPod Touch que j'ai téléchargé pour chercher cette info, ce n'est pas indiqué.


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2008)

Réglages / Général / Informations  et là il y a une ligne qui se nomme Adresse Wi-Fi et qui me smeble être l'adresse MAC de l'iPhone ou iPOD Touch


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2008)

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2008)

Ca marche ! :love: 

Bon maintenant, est-ce quelqu'un peut me dire où est la version pour iPhone/iPod Touch du forum ? Merci.


----------



## KaMouChe (10 Décembre 2008)

La version iPhone est ici
Il te faudra auparavant, te connecter depuis la version standard du forum


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2008)

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2008)

Quelle est l'autonomie du iPod Touch en surf sur le net en wi-fi ?

Parce que hier soir, en 1 heure environ de surf sur le net avec visionnage de quelques vidéos Youtube (génial le truc ! :love, la batterie du mien s'est pris une claque monumentale.


----------



## DeepDark (12 Décembre 2008)

C'est normal 

Selon mon expérience, surf+musique, je dirais que la batterie tient 3vheures en continu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2008)

Merci. 

Y a-t-il des trucs particuliers qu'on peut faire pour éviter qu'elle se vide aussi vite quand on surfe sur le net ?


----------



## DeepDark (12 Décembre 2008)

A part désactiver le push je vois pas...
(j'ai tout configuré en manuel et j'évite YouTube aussi)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2008)

Merci.


----------

